# Decent action at Raleigh Reservior



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Fished it Friday the 10th from sun up until noon. ended up with about 10 bluegill, 25 perch, and 1 bass. All the Gills were real nice and the biggest perch was around 9 inches. Fished south side of lake in 17 feet. there is open water in the middle of the lake but it is marked with a bunch of bushes so be careful. Ice was about 9 where we were. There was constant action on the Vexilar and the fish were biting real lite. Most would give it a tap then just leave. It got very frustrating. Heard the Gills dont pick up until the evening so.... might have to go back down for the evening bite sometime. Good luck!


----------

